# Text im Kreis herumlaufen lassen



## Brie (15. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte wie bei einem Geldstück den Text am Rand herrumlaufen lassen, so dass man den Text aber nicht auf dem Kopf lesen muss. Oben habe ich das schon geschaft. Nur unten habe ich meine Probleme damit. Den oberen Text habe ich verkrümmt aber unten schaffe ich das nicht.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Gruss
Brie


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Juni 2006)

Ab Photoshop CS(oder erst ab CS2 bin mir nicht sicher) gibt es dafür die Funktion Text am Pfad entlanglaufen lassen. Ansonsten wurde dieses Thema auch für ältere Versionen etliche Male schon diskutiert.

Alex


----------



## Brie (15. Juni 2006)

Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus. Außer mit dem Pfadwerkzeug freistellen. Kannst du mir erklären wie das geht?

Gruss
Brie


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Juni 2006)

Falls du Photoshop CS hast, wie von Alex bereits angemerkt, dürften dir folgende Threads helfen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/236032-runder-text.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/200289-text-kreisrund-anordnen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...ausrichten-nicht-im-herkoemmlichen-sinne.html

Grüße

Philip


----------

